# The Chef goes to Church!



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Well snapped a few pic's of the inventory and decided to start a new GJ. For this selection we have Green house: The Church and the kushberry dna x-mas freebies. Started germ today, same set-up as always.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice chef il be watching if you dont mind:watchplant: :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2010)

:ciao: :watchplant::aok:  :bong: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome friuty, Duck! This one is gonna be fun!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm pulling up a chair.

I will be doing the DNA's in spring.

You are going to get a lot of visitors to your GJ Chef 

eace:


----------



## ishnish (Jan 14, 2010)

:ciao: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Ty HIEand inish! Welcome to the church. A collection will be taken later.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

:confused2: will the roof fall in, if I come in?:laugh:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Heck no....the roof, the roof, the roof is on fire  auuugh get some water


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

do we have to sing from this


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> do we have to sing from this


 
:rofl:

eace:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 14, 2010)

Im in Chef...  I wanna see that church real bad...


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

also found this pratice wot you preach


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

:laugh:  and on the third day he said let there be light and he saw that this was goooood! A love offering of bubba kush will now be passed out to the congregation:joint4:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG sister ophellia! Jaam welcome! Been looking foward to popping the church and see what i can do!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 14, 2010)

Yo chef, ROCK the church like sunday in the dirty south.


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

SAB welcome we will now turn our hymnals to page 420 and sing what a friend we have in jeebus......now pass that here....in the key of "g".


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 14, 2010)

amen


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2010)

So in this journal you will be growing The Church and Kushberry only? Looks like you got a nice selection of seeds over there .


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't have room fer anymore this at this time mental, plus got clones to think about also. Got more on the way that i'm dying to try!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing how everyone is growing out these freebies... haven't popped any myself so I'll just sit in the corner and be good I promise!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 14, 2010)

Its a crazy sickness.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2010)

The seeds are only just wet and Chef is on page 2 already.

 

:rofl:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Thought you'd show up LHL! Heard some probs with the freebies so i thought i'd give'em a try and been waiting to do the church! I know HIE, I was gonna do some pics of the dirt but...nahhh.


----------



## warfish (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really interested in the Church, and I cant wait to see the kushberry x skunk as well!  I am going to pull up a chair here and follow along if you dont mind  
Best of luck to you on this grow, the chef!


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2010)

Am I too late for the Service?? Sorry..excuse me...pardon me...is this seat taken?...I had to work today or I wld not be late....okay...peace be with you...

BIG GREEN MOJO for you chef...I will be over here with my Rosary Beads.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Warfish welcome to the church. Hamsterrrrr!!!!!!!!! Al salami lak'em, and peace bud unto you to! Everybody rise!......HL will now lead us in a song......everybody turn to 420 g. the song: Chemdog will save us now be saved!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 15, 2010)

CHEF, im not a very good singer but i would love to pull up a rock observe the service. now what do you suppose the sermon will be about? GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF GREEN MOJO FOR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

420 welcome! We have a seat fer ya up front. The sermon fer today is....If god created bud and LEO, why can't they get along?


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 15, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Am I too late for the Service?? Sorry..excuse me...pardon me...is this seat taken?...I had to work today or I wld not be late....okay...peace be with you...



and also with you.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 15, 2010)

to be honest chef i dont think that god made LEO at least i hope not and yes one day they WILL get along or else....or else what,idk, but i can hope


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

The big guy upstairs made evrything bubba! And maybe..........Wow what an amzing respone to this grow journal! Just a dirt update fer HIE. All 4 popped soil! Put them in their own 3 gallon new homes. And it begins.........again!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds good I am going to be germing today too! super silver haze here I come...plus one more just have to decide ...cant wait to see your babies grow chefy!


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2010)

Chef can we hve a nice port wine for the blood of christ?  I hve been jonesing for a port wine....oh crap I dropped my hymnal....


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

The body of christ HL....and a damn fine port! 2dog been intrested in the ssh gonna look fer a gj from ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

ohboy another grow journal...with 6 types of plants lmao...should I list them all in one? I think so...


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

The dog pound! Damn! I put the babies in their new home and forgot to label them...oh well! There will be one different fromthe others....that should be the church, i hope.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice chef let the fun begin


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Hehehe fruity we're gonna compare bud porn at harvest time!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

yh man how long you going to veg them 4 ?


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Umm......dunno as long as the flower tent and bathroom are full.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

I am going to start vegging less because damn my plants are huge! I didnt get this kind of late stretch outside..I dont think course the purple kush is a very true indica wont get super big..


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

See what happens when ya go mexican.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

I get good food?!?!?! lol...


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Ya know 2dog ya have a serious problem there...........ok being the gentleman i am i'll take them off your hands


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

lol or help me bend em..


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 17, 2010)

Hebrews 1 11 So I give you the Green Herb  The Herb Yeilding seed  and Saw it was Good! I'm in Chef!

Like Children Bring their broken toys,... With Tears for us to mend,...
We Bring our broken dreams to God,... Because He is our Friend!
and then we yank them back and say "How could you be so slow!?,.. My Child he said,... How could I work?,... You Never would Let Go!  Let Go and Let God!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright brother/sister. The flock grows!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 18, 2010)

I was thinkin of my new family here and Being Thankful that I met you all!  I tried to make it by 4:20 but missed it by 15 I brought an offering to pass around It's a Green Crack and Mapel (Indica) mix  ,......   eeerrre


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't wory colorado, it's 4:20 somewhere........now in buertesa, near kola lumpur


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

420 here in my living room right now...I got called back to work...starting wednesday the early shift ....fun times.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

it's 4:20 here....oh man i gotta get batteries fer that clock. Got any triple a's 2dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

more like double d's... LMAO!


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

:rofl: Oh 2dog:laugh: .......That'll do!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

did you see the movie babe? I love that movie...that'll do pig. the guy in that movie is just like my beloved grandpa.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

:laugh: 2dog....................................damn girl. Ya gotta eat something before ya smoke. Babe didn't have double d's:huh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

oh my...the image will never be out of your head now will it... but it was so funny I had to.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 18, 2010)

Pulling up a chair, I will be ordering The Church later this week.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

I read about this one last year doc I. I've been waiting to try it along with a few others.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Can't belive the tremendous response i've gotten! Thanks all who are following. Guess i better post some update pics! Two of the little darlin's have shed thier caps. Two are on the verge and have a good stem as well. More pics to follow as the spring up!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

awww what sweet little babies.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

They are so cute all little and green and fragile like that!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 19, 2010)

i am lmfao chef. you got 4 pages of journal already and the little ones just cracked dirt. im in cuz i wanna see how the church turns out. gl chef. i bet you have 77 pages when you are done . happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

I know it's funny but kick butt at the same time. 4 pages and only posted pics what 3 times. My MP family rocks!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Chef, just thought i would stop by and see how your babies are doing. hope they are all healthy and happy. I cant wait for some more pics. Be safe and happy growing.:watchplant: :48:


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 23, 2010)

whats up with the ladies chef. i checked in expecting 3-4 more pages but there hasnt been nothin for days . hope things are okay wjth you and the girls. happy growing.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 24, 2010)

:holysheep:  They are all springing up here Chef,.. "If You Plant a Good Seed it Will Grow,.. For the Good", ... Looks like we'll all be in for a Good Harvest and Offering this summer! :watchplant:   Yippie!! :yay:    eerrreee,...:stoned:    Clearly,....Crystal "spirit"


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 24, 2010)

Can we all take a moment of silence for  a member "Boston Baked Bean,"  Her post says her BF threw her plants out in the cold!!!!  Dear Ones Please join together in a prayer for her plants to warm up nicely and and come back to a healthy strong stage,.. make this an opportunity to SHOCK the thc levels up and turn her nightmare into a bombshell blessing!  And may she NOT take him back under ANY circumstance,..Leave him out in the cold!   May she never share a single sent of the bud that will prevail from his meanness!   I'm with you Boston,... In the Spirit!  Can I get an Amen?  Chef,.. May we have a prayer and offering moment,.. (In respect,.. it is your Church!)


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry all i've had a knee surgery and the wifey had neck surgery today. Getting back to somewhat norml here! Updated pic's: 3 of the girls are doing real good and the fourth had a little trouble with her pod caps so she finally opened up. Things are getting better by the day here. Thanks all who stopped in to check on the chef....gracias! BostonBB.......Let us bow our heads as spirit will now lead us in a bereivement prayer entitled: i lost my ladies and my boyfriend on the same day............but i still got seeds!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

looking good chef very green and perky.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Ty ma'am! Looks like the start of another good grow!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Chef!  Sorry to hear of your and Wifey's surgeries though!  Use it or loose it is what they told me through my tragedies!  Lovely,.. just what you wanna hear,..Your Babies are so cute!  Lookin Good!  I have found in the past some of my slow risers,.. as the one who held her cap longer,.. turned into the healthiest Sassy lil girls!  Best wishes to you and all your girls Chef!  Clearly,......Crystal


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

Things are looking good, the chef!  Very green and healthy looking little ones   I'll root for the lil one that had the shell problem  

I wish you and your wife both a speedy recovery


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

looking good chef


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! All is well on the homefront. The wifey is home and i can get back to all my ladies! Rooting fer the runt, 2dog had one that turned out awsome as well as a few other MP growers. I'm hoping she turns out to be the dankest!


----------



## mcdstvn (Jan 27, 2010)

Father Chef, I know I've missed a few weeks but I've been meaning to get back in the religion scene, this sounded like a perfect opportunity 

BIG GREEN MOJO for the ladies. Can't offer advice as I'm just a lurker trying to see how things are done before I (eventually) have my first grow, but I'll be watching and rooting for ya and the 'runt'


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

All are welcome! We have a different way of doing things here. Our testiment: our grows, our belief: If you plant it they will smoke! The church is open!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Chef! Hope you and the ladies are all warm and well this morning!  I am here with a strange request,. .. You see it is Strange,.. Because it is for me!  Normally I do not ask for anything,.. for me,.. But I would and Do,.. pray for you all here!  I can't climb that mountain for myself,.. but could do hurdles up it in a New York second,... for YOU!   My husbands friend,.. (not normally verbally religious sent an email last night,.. he suggested a prayer circle,.. to your God- Buddah - Mistress- or the Gods of the Big Green Mojo!,...:headbang2:  at Noon today (your time or mine! ) I started at ten eastern time as that's where hubbies friend is,. We are on Mountain time and I will join in through the West coast!  Cause what weve been doin for years just isn't working and I am going to die if we don't get an answer!  We are asking for an answer to what is ailling me from these tests they are currently running!  and that we will at least know what it is we are fighting within two weeks!,... Could you join me in tryin Chef,... don't figure it could hurt,... hard for me to ask cause :cry:  I don't handle rejection real well,... lol!  Well here goes,... now I just gotta push post,.....For me and the hubby! 
 P.S. Wouldn't hurt to through in at the end,.:yeahthat: . If he would be so kind as to send Publishers Clearing house to my house on Feb 25th 2010,...WITH THE BIG CHECK!  We'd sure be appreciative! 
          Thanks and :joint:  Eeeerreee's an offering AK and Mountain Haze for the whole flock!


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Ummm....Smoke more bud...ya know what i smoked so much one day i had a religeous expirence! Answers come when they are supposed to.....not always when you want them. Best advice is just like growing......patience.


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Well the quad is doing fine. The three that are vegging good  are i'm guessing the dna freebies. The runt i believe is the church. She's still around!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent advice Chef Thanks!   I was feelin the Big Green Mojo! 
  I Love the runt ( I am one LOl! )   Everyone in the family is near 200 pounds and then there's me! 
 You know,.. Dynomite comes in small packages,... makes "Big Boom!":hubba: 
                Chat later :watchplant:   ,........."Clearly Crytsal"
                                                                 "Spirit"


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

hows the runt chef is she pulling through BIG GREEN MOJOfor the little 1


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 1, 2010)

good mornin Chef, im sorry to hear about the surgeries i hope you and your wife are doing well and healing fast. your wee ones are lookin great keep up the good job they are lovin you for it.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all fer the well wishes! Been doing the doctor thang! Back on track now so here's the latest. As i suspected the runt is the church. She's a tiny thing but she'll boost up soon enough. The others are veggin nicely.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 3, 2010)

looking green chef very nice


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Ty fruity! Ladies still putting along. The church is small but i feel she'll be the dankest of them all!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Thing going well here! the ladies are doing great! The three kush sisters are getting big and our little church is wanting to expand! I start the light nutes in a week or two.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2010)

looking good chef i like the birdeye view on the girls


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Fruity my bud!  Just leaned into a halfway unzipped tent and snapped. Going fer that ann leibowitz catch em by surpise in thier natural enviroment......or am i just stoned?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Fruity my bud!  Just leaned into a halfway unzipped tent and snapped. Going fer that ann leibowitz catch em by surpise in thier natural enviroment......or am i just stoned?



stoned my friend haha


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 7, 2010)

Deffinettly stoned Chef!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Ummm.......


----------



## warfish (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good, the chef   I am really hoping the church starts expanding for you   From the description on attitude she should go from a Church to a Temple in the end, hehe


----------



## teddy d (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the comments on my thred chef.

stopping by to give you some GREEN MOJO

gonna keep my eye on this grow.

I wish you would state the number of days the plants have been growing when you post pics though I'm always very curious how old the girls are when I am looking at photos, and following the girl's progress. Just a tip.


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Ty warfish and teddy. Warfish i'm looking fer it to become the size of the vatican! Teddy i don't keep track of how many day's in veg just days in flower.


----------



## prosport00 (Feb 8, 2010)

whats up chef? Been watching from afar as I have moved and am not online yet. I still pop in and check out the GJ's. First grow was good, but I had to bud early due to we sold our house and moved. All those realtors wanting to check out my wood room got hairy for awhile. New place is in the country with no neighbors for 1 mile. I have 4 NL's and 2 Afghan going now and all are well and I have added a 1000 hps for flowering. Hope to get some pics soon. Keep up the green work and I will keep an eye on the journal ya got going. SEE YA


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Prosport00!!!! Wondered what happend to ya! Look foward to seeing your GJ's. Congrats on the new place..maybe an outside GJ?


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Woke up this morn and the ladies were telling me FEED ME! Gave them thier first shot of nutes today. The almighty church is still around and wanting to get bigger! The other ladies are getting big and were really needing the nutes this morn!


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 9, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

ty much they are so cute at this stage!


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to all who have been waiting on an update. The wifey has been taking most of my time with the ladies filling up the rest! now that the wifey is almost fully healed from neck surgery it's time to get back on track! Thing got a bit bigger since last! The three kb x s are doing fine despite an early warning to start nutes(you can see at the bottoms), The last pic is our church! She has gotten big since our last gathering. All stand we will now pass the offering bowl!


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Allright, been awhile since i updated. The chruch is a growin. Did a little lst but gona grow this one and a kb x s straight up. got some pipe cleaner lst going on, thanks hl! Gonna put these to flower in different stages.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking good chef! Gunna change those babies into bigger pots soon?


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Yup gonna go bigger very soon!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good morning Chef, 
I havnt been to church for a while and i felt the need to stop in and confess my sins. forgive me father for i have sinned, i have been covetus(sp) of Chefs girls.. Okay i feel much better now! well chef your babies look great and im glad to see the church isnt doing bad at all. I hope you and your wife are feeling much better. Keep up the good work man!
                                                                        4EVR420


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Me and the wifey are a putting alopng! Thanks again fer asking. Just got another church seed so let's see how this one does!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 23, 2010)

looking nice chef your LST looks good are they just bent at 45 degrees and your leaveing them at that or are you going to send them round the pot ?
ive been training mine for 8weeks now did my last bit of LSTon the girls last night 1 week into flowering and they are still only 7/8inch high i think i may get my best yeild from the training as my HPS will penatrate (sp) all the way down to the lowest bud sites i dont think il ever leave my girls alone again hehe


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Just leaning them one way fer now. Not to much worried about light coverage. I can put the cfl's wherever i need them, not one stationary set up.


----------



## Irish (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good brother Chef. got 'em where ya want 'em now, i see.


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

yeppers getting this growing thang down!


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

can' t remember the last time church got me this excited.:clap:


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya i know i love church. It's the cover charge that kills me!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

she is looking great chefy!


----------



## Herm (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a heads up my buddy had a church plant hermi on him.  Its very possible that it was conditions in his room though but just food for thought.

Lookin good man.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Appreciate the heads up, always on hermie watch!


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Well my people it's time fer an update! Put the 3 kb x skunk into flower. Here's something i wanted to see the difference in. Got one thats left untrained, one with a partial or half....butt lst, and one fully trained. Wan't to check out the difference in all. Our church is still growing my people! She's still in the veg tent fer now. But soon! Gonna leave her untrained as i got another seed left and i want to try to get clones out of this one!


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a reminder put the wb clones and the church to flower last night.


----------



## Irish (Feb 27, 2010)

onward, and dankward we march.


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey DD! Welcome to the church! We have a place fer you up front!  Alright my people as a newbie DD will now tell us the story of the prodigal son.......that was supposed to come back but got hung up at Atlantic city buying Northern lights!


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking oh so green my friend....nice job so far...keep it going..GOD wants to see a bountiful harvest...


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya know HL....Me and the big guy upstairs...we be mates!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Well i'm a sittin here rippin some trainwreck and tending to the ladies i noticed differences in all of the ladies. Didn't mark these so this should be interesting. Don't really know which is the church can you tell yet?


----------



## Irish (Feb 28, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Well i'm a sittin here rippin some trainwreck and Don't really know which is the church can you tell yet?


 

the one with the steeple. and the stoners rejoiced, cause it was good.:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Hehehe, Double D! Um yeah i was looking fer that after srevice food line!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Things putting along here, all ladies! Confirmed today all are ladies are loving the nutes and thinking on evolving to that next stage of getting hairy. Our church breathern is a growin!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2010)

haven't been around 4 a while... things are looking good here chef.  They have grown so much since last time I saw them.  Bummer about the labeling mix up.  Hope you figure out what is what soon!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

I just ordered 500 plant label sticks from ebay for 13$....I have to have them.  wanted to get pink ones but thought they would be harder to read


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2010)

thats a good idea 2dog, I've been needing to get some of those for a while now.  Getting tired of writing on masking tape!  lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good chef!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Look who come out of the wood works, LHL! Yeah bummer about the labeling and damn fine idea 2dog! Gss......Whut up!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 5, 2010)

lookin nice and healthy, chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Pertty soon we'll have budage everywhere!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Took some snaps of the ladies! Main cola is forming on top. They're starting to do that budding thang!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 7, 2010)

is there any room left to sit?... thats ok, i'll stand. wanted to wish you the best. can't wait to see how the mass turns out


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Brother we always got room!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Look who come out of the wood works, LHL! Yeah bummer about the labeling and damn fine idea 2dog! Gss......Whut up!


 
Ya I've been hiding out lately.  This is a rather busy time of year for me, makes it tough to stay caught up with all my friends here.  Hope everyone understands.  :heart:


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

We do my friend, we do!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking Good Chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

They are getting that budding feeling Fruity!


----------



## Dahova (Mar 9, 2010)

Chef are you height restricted in your area? the girls look good but wondering  y you dont veg longer i could prolly double the yield with 2 more weeks of vegging but if there is no room id understand


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Do have a hieght restriction in the tents fer now. Did a six foot three sativa in my bathroom but not too worried about this batch! Gonna move back home real soon and i'll be able to grow with a different hieght restriction. Didn't veg longer cause of a trip i was planning to take that fell through and now a move back home to Texas! So not trying to veg a 4-5 footer in the tent..........fer now!


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Took some snaps of the ladies. Got one with a good stretch, a couple with very tight internodes and all are very happy! Got a good start at the budding!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

looking good chefy!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

very nice chef


----------



## Dahova (Mar 11, 2010)

hey pal it does look green in there!


----------



## warfish (Mar 11, 2010)

Things are looking healthy and happy there!   Very nice


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Tanks family i wonder what the smoke will be like?


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

The ladies are putting along! Got some solid bud formation and some serious hairs coming about!


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

The one on the right has a little stretch to her.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 16, 2010)

Amen...Brother....Amen!!! LOL!!!
Just Popped in to say hi and check in on your congregation. 
Great Job!!! I'll catch up to you here soon now that I finnally have a little extra time. This is my kinda church.....LOL
Awesome Job!!!
Thanks for sharring chef!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Mikey!!! Long time brother! The wayward son returns! The smell is awsome in our church! Frankencence and muir....who are they!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 19, 2010)

:ciao: chef

Hope all is well with you,, just dropin' in to let you know I'm still kicking over in my neck of the woods.


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

LHL!!! Been wondering bout ya buddy! Things putting along here! Glad to see your still around!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 19, 2010)

as I can see,, packing on some buddage.  Great job!  

Still makes me a little sad inside knowing that everything I've got going I will have to give away and not smoke any for myself.


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Um....huh?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 19, 2010)

pm'ed ya chef!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup got it! Your people better appreciate you...we do!


----------



## warfish (Mar 19, 2010)

looking nice, the chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Ty war! Was a little worried they weren't going to do much but the underbuds are now tying into the top cola on the main stem.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 19, 2010)

I am not sure how I missed this thread but I certainly did.:watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Brother that's alright...i got many more to come!


----------



## D3 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Chef Ministries. Has a nice ring to it. I want to join.:clap: :dancing: Will you be preaching the word of The Green Mojo?


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

All should love the green! Now please jion us in a verse of Dave rowed the boat ashore, herijuana!


----------



## D3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Praise be The Chef!!:woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe ya think d3?...wait till i pass around the offering plate!


----------



## D3 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll put a bud in it for you.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

Sup Chef ? 

What are you cooking here ?

:48:


----------

